# Roboti >  robotikas forums

## Amigo69

Sveicināti!

*"Sanākšana kopā ir sākums. Turēšanās kopā ir progress. Strādāšana kopā ir panākumi” /Henrijs Fords/*

Ielūdzam Jūs "Robotikas forumu", lai sanāktu kopā  apmainītos ar idejām, vīzijām un viedokļiem par to, kā attīstīt Latvijas robotikas kustību.

Robotikas forums norisināsies 30.janvārī plkst. 10 RTU Datorzinātnes un informācijas tehnoloģijas fakultātē Meža iela 1/3 - 208. telpā. Lai noskaņotos uz vienota viļņa, vispirms būs divas ievadlekcijas par tēmu "Roboti", kā arī RTU Robotikas klubs un Studentu parlaments informēs par sacensībām "Robotika 2010 & Baltic Robot Sumo Riga cup". Programma ir pieejama šeit http://vika.ditfi.lv/%7Evika/robotika/programma.pdf.

Pēc iesildīšanās robotikas entuziasti kopā ar uzņēmumu un nozaru asociācijām pārstāvjiem diskutēs par šādām tēmām:

•    Jauni, regulāri robotikas kustības pasākumi
•    Informācijas aprite starp robotikas entuziastiem, universitātēm, uzņēmējiem
•    Robotikas sacensību attīstība
•    Robotikas entuziastu atbalsts

Ja ir kāds jautājums, par ko ir vēlme padiskutēt robotikas forumā, to droši var iesūtīt uz: robotikas.klubs@gmail.com.

Pēc diskusijām paredzēta improvizēta interesantāko RTU Robotikas kluba robotu demonstrēšana, ja arī Tev ir interesants robots, ko vēlies parādīt arī citiem Latvijas rbotikas entuziastiem, tad droši ņem to līdzi!

Lai apliecinātu savu vēlmi dalībai "Robotikas forumā" lūdzam līdz 28.janvārim plkst. 12 aizpildīt nelielu reģistrēšanās anketu http://robotika.lv/default.asp?itemI...C5%A1an%C4%81s. Reģistrēšanās nav obligāta, taču ir ļoti vēlama, jo tikai reģistrētajiem dalībniekiem centīsimies nodrošināt pusdienas.
Uz tikšanos forumā!

----------


## Amigo69

Šis būs kā izmēģinājums - Latvijas robotikas forums.., ja viss izdosies, tad pirms Robotikas un BRS sacensībām rīkosim Baltijas Robotikas forumu sadarbībā ar mūsu kolēģiem.  ::

----------


## kabis

Es rīt piedalos, aizstiepšu līdzi arī savu ROB-1 3kg sumo .

----------


## Amigo69

> Es rīt piedalos, aizstiepšu līdzi arī savu ROB-1 3kg sumo .


 Paldies Tev par piedalīšanos  ::  Atvainojos ar ka izpalika vairāk robotu demonstrēšana, bet pasniedzējs ar teica, ka cilvēki jau ir noguruši.

Kas tev labāk patika - lektoru stāstītais, vai diskusijas? Kādas jaunas idejas radās, ar kurām še gibētu padalīties...?

----------


## kabis

> Paldies Tev par piedalīšanos  Atvainojos ar ka izpalika vairāk robotu demonstrēšana, bet pasniedzējs ar teica, ka cilvēki jau ir noguruši.
> 
> Kas tev labāk patika - lektoru stāstītais, vai diskusijas? Kādas jaunas idejas radās, ar kurām še gibētu padalīties...?


 Robotikas forums bija pat ļoti ok. Noderīgas bija abas daļas, gan lekcijas, gan diskusijas.

Pašlaik domāju, kā labāk salikt kopā savu minisumo  ::

----------

